# Vittatus breeding?



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

I think my vittatus are breeding, my male has been calling like crazy and they are staying togather in a film canister, which they never do. Does this sound possible, how exactly do the fertilize the eggs?( that is probably a really bad question but this is my first go round with breeding)
Thanks


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Kgbower said:


> I think my vittatus are breeding, my male has been calling like crazy and they are staying togather in a film canister, which they never do. Does this sound possible, how exactly do the fertilize the eggs?( that is probably a really bad question but this is my first go round with breeding)
> Thanks



Congrats! You've got one of the few frogs I've seen in the wild. They are an impressive frog for sure.

Once she lays the eggs, it'll be up to him to seminate the area making fertilization possible. I think giving the eggs at a day untouched prior to removal is an approach commonly practiced. It's an approach I have adopted on the basis of reading threads here and there.

Your other option is to let your pair do all the work.

Here are a few links you may find useful. 

http://http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13545-phyllobates-vittatus-novice.html

http://http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html

http://http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html

http://http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13330-species-list-links-care-sheets.html


----------

